# للبيع ارض بالساحل الشمالى فى الكيلو 66 امام قريه مربيلا



## اسلام محمد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

كود الاعـــلان : 118122
•	للبيع قطعه ارض بالساحل الشمالى فى الكيلو 66 مساحتها 761متر عبارة عن... ارضى + اول + ثانى 
•	مبانى على 60% 
•	منتجع مسجل شهر عقارى 
•	لها ملف بحى مدينه الحمام على شمال طريق الاسكندريه مرسى مطروح صف ثانى من الطريق 
المطلــوب / 250 الف جنيــه
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

